# tips vs chaos



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm due for a 2000pt game vs the local champ's Chaos list. Its a tzeentch list with all four characters as casters lvl 4 and 3 x lvl2, a few units of chaos knights and a pair of chariots plus some furies???

ANy tips. Is it worth taking magic vs this lot? As they are still cc specialists and can cast?
What units are best vs the knights and chariots?


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

The Lord on the Star Dragon would be good vs the knights and the chariots. The dragons 7 Str7's will pop chariots in one hit and will do some serious damage to the knights. 

A couple of Repeater bolt throwers should wittle them down before they get to you. 

It would be well worth taking a lvl 2 or 2 yourself with dispel scrolls to negate the nastiest of the spells that will be coming your way.

A unit of 7 wide sword masters would do well vs knights and maybe a few white lion chariots.


Hope this helps

What do you normally use at 2000pts?


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

i have a mix of units available and like to vary what i take from time to time. I have 15 of each of the 3 elites, a couple of each chariot, 2 units of helms/princes/shadows 4 boltthrowers, 2 eagles most characters. I think i have at least 1 of every option you can take in some form.

I'm really liking Korhil and Caradryan at the moment, They both are great unit boosters


----------

